# enough light?



## discusgc (Dec 26, 2006)

tank is 50 gallon and two foot tall. have one twin flouro 30w X 2 would another light the same be adequate lighting? dont want to spend a lot of money lights very expensive in aussie.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Depends on what you want to grow, one more twin strip at 60w will give you almost 2.5 WPG which will grow some moderate light plants. high light plants will need more watts per gallon. To save money look in the DIY forum on this site.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen: 

You have 1.2 watts per gallon, which will give you just enough light for low light plants, like: Crypts, Hornwort, Anubias, Java fern/moss.


----------

